# New Photos



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

I must say that yang in particular looks very lovely. I don't really know much about this variety with regards to showing them. Now that you are a member of the NMC are you hoping to do some showing?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah i want to get in some from someone to show but trying to find anyone is proving hard.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Well if your free on the 24th you can come to the show with me and meet everyone. Also if you are on facebook you can be added to the NMC facebook group and chat to all the breeders on there. What varietys were you looking for?


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Lovely siamese PPV, Yang in particular :mrgreen: . I'm really interested in breeding siamese seal or blue points, but up til now have found it hard to find any. Thanks to tips on here from various people at least now I know where to start looking  Good luck in your search PPV - Vicki


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks Vicki, im hopeing there will be some siamese breeders at the show that Tinkers Mousery has kindly invited me to.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

there sure will be. its a big show with over 300 entries expected. so you can feast ur eyes on whatever varietys u like


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yang is very lovely.


----------

